# Erlaubnisscheine für Holland



## balu65 (8. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich war gestern bei Bergsma um mir zum ersten mal einen Maas Seen Erlaubnisschein zu holen.
Daraufhin habe ich folgendes Paket erhalten :
1.Limburg Erlaubnis 2006 Senioren
2.Maas Seen Erlaubnis 2006
3.Sportvisakte 2006
4.S.K.S.R. Vergunning 2006
5.Goudwinde Lidmaatschapbewijs / Vergunning

der ganze Spaß hat nun 45,50 € gekostet.

Ich vermute nun das ich mindestens einem Verein zuviel beigetreten bin um nur zu den Massseen zum angeln zu fahren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ist aber halb so wild wenn ich nur wüsste , wo diese Kerkrader Vereine ihre Gewässer haben, und ob ich dort dann einfach mit zwei Ruten losangeln kann,oder ob ich noch zusätzlich eine Tageskarte benötige ? ;+

Gruß Balu


----------



## Hanselle 007 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Du hast die selbe wie ich das ist die Grosse vergunning mit der kann man eigentlich mehr befischen in holland als wenn du sie dir beim leo kaufen würdes aber du bist nur einem verein beigetreten so viel ich weiss ich gehe si schon seit jahren bei bergsma Kaufen mit ihr hat man mehr möglichkeiten
was das Wasser betrift.
Aber wahr leider selber noch nie an den seen in Kerkrade Angeln darum kann ich dir keine auskunft darüber geben.
aber ich werde nächsten monat das erste mal dort hin gehen zum KInderangeln in Kerkrade falls du es schon gelesen hast und wenn du einen sohn hast der ewt auch am angeln interesirt ist kann man sich noch anmelden.
Und kannst dir dann mal selber ein Bild Darüber Machen.


----------



## balu65 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Das mit dem Kinderangeln hab ich gesehen, mein Sohn ist 13 und begeisteter Friedfischjäger . Ich denke das wird ihn interessieren.
Ist das denn der See auf der anderen Kreuzungsseite von Bergsma ?

Gruß Balu


----------



## Mr.Twister3001 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hi!
Wollte mir dieses Jahr auch die scheine holen.
Ist denn da auch eine Karte bei wo alle seen und maasstellen drauf sind oder darf man an der ganzen Maas angeln?

Und wo genau in bersma is der Laden?

THX

MrTwister3001

P.S: komme aus nähe aachen


----------



## Lachsy (8. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

2.Maas Seen Erlaubnis 2006
ist die maasplassen erlaubnis

mfg Lachsy


----------



## balu65 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Also bei diesen Erlaubnisscheinen ist zwar einiges an Erläuterungen dabei aber keine Karte.
Da ich so eine Maasseenkarte weder im Internet noch bei'm ADAC bekommen konnte habe ich sie mir bei einer Erkundungsfahrt an einer Tanke in Wessem gekauft.

Gruß Balu


----------



## Mr.Twister3001 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

also darf man garnicht an der maas selber angeln sondern nur an den maasseen?


----------



## balu65 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Doch man darf an der Maas und an den Maasseen mit diesen Papieren angeln.
Wenn man z.Bsp. nur mit einer Rute und bestimmten Ködern ausschließlich an der Maas, wo öffentl. Schiffsverkehr statt findet, angelt,braucht man gar nicht alle Scheine.
Aber über die Details findest Du hier im Board jede Menge Info's.
Gruß Balu


----------



## Mr.Twister3001 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Wie heißt deine karte is die gut und übersichtlich?

Gruß Mr.Twister3001


----------



## Lachsy (8. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Ne Karte mit allen seen drauf kannste auch bei uns in Deutschland bzw beim VVV kaufen 
ANWB/VVV Wateratlas M Limburgse Maas

zum anderen haste auch bei deinen Papieren ein heftchen mit allen Seen die du befischen darfst dabei, mit allen bestimmungen. Dies muss auch immer mitgeführt werden

mfg Lachsy


----------



## balu65 (8. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Meine Karte nennt sich:
KAART VOR VAKANTIE EN VRIJE TIJD   39
MIDDEN-LIMBURG
von Falk

Gruß Balu


----------



## aal-andy (9. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Wenn du nur die Nr. 3 - Sportvisakte für 9,50 Euro gekauft hättest, dürftest Du die Maas selbst und andere Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen mit _einer_ Rute, bestückt mit Friedfischködern, beangeln. Mit den anderen Papieren ist es Dir erst erlaubt, auch die Maas-Seen zu beangeln, und das mit einer zweiten Rute und erweiterten Ködern (dazu ach die Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen mit 2 Ruten). Die Maas-Seen sind nämlich Vereinsgewässer, mit der großen Vergunning bist Du einem dieser Vereine automatisch beigetreten.


----------



## Mack (10. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Ist aber halb so wild wenn ich nur wüsste , wo diese Kerkrader Vereine ihre Gewässer haben, und ob ich dort dann einfach mit zwei Ruten losangeln kann,oder ob ich noch zusätzlich eine Tageskarte benötige ? ;+

Gruß Balu[/QUOTE]

Hallo Balu
Die Vereinsgewässer von Goudewinde zu finden ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Wenn du aus Bergsma raus kommst, gehst(fährst) du in Richtung Kreuzung.
Über die Kreuzung geradeaus rüber, Richtung Kastell Ehrenstein.
Das sind ca, 300-400 m, der Burggraben um das Kastell ist das erste Vereinsgewässer, dort findet wahrscheinlich auch euer Kinderangeln statt.
Danach folgt ein See(Teich) nach dem anderen, musst immer nur geradeaus gehen.
Der letzte See ist mit Abstand das Größte Gewässer.
Über die Fische in diesen Gewässern kannst du dich gern auf meiner Homepage erkundigen. www.der-raubfischangler.de
Dein Sohn braucht fürs Angeln dort nur eine Tageskarte, sofern er nicht älter als 14 Jahre ist!
Gruß Mack


----------



## Mr.Twister3001 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hallo!

Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wie ich von aachen nach bergsma zu dem angelgeschäft komme um mir das paket für 45.50€ abzuholen, oder gibt es vielleicht was nährers von aachen aus?

Hab das im Routenplaner eingegeben aber kam nichts raus.#q

Bitte helft.

Gruß
Mr.Twister3001


----------



## krauthis7 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hengelsport Bergsma 
hammolenweg 3
6466 xt kerkrade
tel00-31-45-5459415

www.vofbergsma.nl

hoffe das wird dir helfen gruß rolf


----------



## Mr.Twister3001 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hallo!

Ja danke du hast mir sehr weiter geholfen.

Fahren am Samstag da hin, wollen da auch direkt angeln.
Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben, wo was und womit man dort am besten angeln kann?

Gruß und nochmals danke#h  #6


----------



## Hanselle 007 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

sag mal mr twister wo in der nähe aus aachen kommst du den her....?


----------



## Lachsy (19. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*



			
				Mr.Twister3001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ja danke du hast mir sehr weiter geholfen.
> 
> ...



Denk bitte dran das bis ende MAi der raubfisch sprich Zander und barsch schonzeit haben

der hecht hat bis zum 30. Juni schonzeit

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mack (20. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

@ Mr.Twister
In Kerkrade ist fast alles drin, außer Zander,Forellen.
Hier und da soll ein Wels drin sein, habe aber dort noch keinen gefangen. 
Gruß Mack 
Hier ein Bild vom 19.04.06


----------



## powermike1977 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

moinsen!
was kostet eigentlich ein erlaubnisschein NUR für die maasplassen? ich hole mir jedes jahr in maastricht meine grote vergunning, akte etc für 28,50€ im packet. da ist halt die maasplassenvergunning nicht dabei.
gruss,
mike


----------



## Lachsy (20. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Die Maasplassenvergunning kostet 6 €

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mr.Twister3001 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

@ Hanselle007

Genau genommen aus Düren!

@ alle

Wenn ich mir morgen die Karten in Kerkrade hole. kann ich dann da vor ort direkt angeln?
Wie komm ich zu den teichen?

Gruß und tHX


----------



## powermike1977 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

einfach die kreuzung überqueren, auf den parkplatz fahren und dir am "schloss-graben" einen schönen platz suchen!
mike

p.s.

danke lachsy


----------



## Hanselle 007 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

das ist ja fast in der nähe......


			
				Mr.Twister3001 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hanselle007
> 
> Genau genommen aus Düren!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanselle 007 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Darf mann auch am schloß-graben Angeln....?????


			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> einfach die kreuzung überqueren, auf den parkplatz fahren und dir am "schloss-graben" einen schönen platz suchen!
> mike
> 
> p.s.
> ...


----------



## Mack (21. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

@hanselle
Na klar kannste am Schloß-graben mit der Angelvergunning von Bergsma angeln#6 .
Viel Erfolg

Gruß Mack


----------



## Mr.Twister3001 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hi!

Fängt man den da auch friedfische/ karpfen?
Und darf man da anfüttern?

eine rute oder?

Gruß


----------



## Mack (22. April 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

guck mal ein paar Zeilen weiter oben, das Bild mit dem Karpfen,den hab ich am Mittwoch in Kerkrade gefangen. Zudem gibt es noch Schleien, Döbel und jede Menge Weißfisch.
Gruß Mack


----------



## Mr.Twister3001 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hi!

Mein schwiegervater will auch mal mit angeln jetzt hab ich mir überlegt in kerkrade am schloß zu angeln. Gibt es da Tageskarten oder was muß er da kaufen???
Wäre supi wenn du mir auch den preis nennen könttest ob es sich auch lohnt.

DAnke Mr.Twister3001


----------



## krauthi (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

er braucht zumindestens die sportvisakte  und eine tageskarte  dan kann er am schlossgraben auch mitangeln

die tageskarte  kostet 4,50 €  und die sportvisakte  glaube ich 9 €


aber   was versprichst  du dir  vom schlossgraben ????

fahre lieber mit ihm an die maas  und versucht es dort auf friedfisch     das dürfte weitaus mehr erfolg bringen   als  der schlossgraben 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mr.Twister3001 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Ich will an einen kleinen teich hinten durch gehen.

An die Maas is doch zu weit, dann kann ich auch an einen Forellenhof gehen.

In den teiche sind doch viele friedfischen und fürs erste mal genau das richtige.

oder was meinste?


----------



## krauthi (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

naja  wenn ihr unbedingt   fingelange  köfi´s fangen wollt ok  aber   mehr wird daraus  nicht werden    

die gewässer dort sind total überfischt und  lohnen sich eigendlich nicht 

aber versuchs  ruhig mal   

gruß Krauthi


----------



## netzeflicker (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Holland*

Hallo die Sportviskart kostet 10.-€ E-Mail an Gerben Koopmanns da werden Sie geholfen.

koopmanns@sportvisserijnederland.nl


----------

